# Riding near Atlantic Beech NC?



## Rugergundog

I will be staying in Atlantic Beech from June 6-10 for some work related training. Coming from Michigan and intend to toss the Cannondale in the car for some training.

Can anyone suggest any good riding and or ares with open non-stop stretches so i can do some of my interval work.

Also would anyone like to ride?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## skh

atlantic beach is wide open for cycling. there's either a bike lane or enough shoulder to ride safely from one end of the island to the other, (fort macon on the atlantic beach end to emerald isle on the south end). can't say how far it is from one end to the other but it's close to twenty miles and that's a very conservative estimate. winds vary but for the most part they're usually out of the sw. easy riding north, sucks coming back, but that's the way it always is. enjoy. won't be down there until late july. you shouldn't have any problem finding someone to ride with. lots of cyclist, tri,tt,etc.
hope this helps.


----------



## Slip Stream

Used to live on the other end of the island. Ride the island. It is a straight, level shot. 45 miles round trip if memory serves. You want hill training? Ride the high rise - that is what the locals call the bridge. It is the only hill within a hundred miles.

Hope The Sanctuary is still there. Best soft shell sandwich on the east coast. Bouge Sound is where most of the crabs in the US come from. If you ask nice at The Ice House, they might grill a large soft shell for you. While you are there, try the oysters. They call them salty oysters. Half peck makes dinner. My favorite oyster dig was the Fly Bridge.

As for riding partners - forget about it. When I lived there, I was one of the few people that spoke English. There are two fishing families that permeate the area and, as they say in West Virginia, if you can't keep it in your pants, keep it in the family.


----------



## Slip Stream

Ruger, you got me thinking about days gone by. At the other end of the island lies Emerald Isle. It is a gem most who know about it keep close to their vest. A number of celebs live there. Bruce Willis once ordered 20 pizzas and the pizza shop thought it was joke until he came to pick them up, because they did not deliver them. There is a place called Rucker John's that many visit. Eat at the bar and see if you recognize anyone. Most are very friendly and willing to share a drink or three.


----------



## Rugergundog

Good deal should be fun. I was hoping to find some others to ride with. How about off the island....any riding going on?

As for sea-food.....sounds like a great place; however i don't eat it  I like about any critter....just not those found in water, ahahaha.

Bob


----------



## Slip Stream

Pig is the state bird.

As for places off the island, from Atlantic Beach you would have to drive pretty far to find a good ride. And be forewarned - THE DRIVERS ON THE MAINLAND ARE BAD. When it rains, cars pile up everywhere. It snowed lightly while I lived in a hotel in AB. I stopped on the high rise to watch the snow. It was beautiful. A police officer walked to the top of the bridge to tell me he was closing the bridge. My place of work closed the next day, because they thought no one would be able to get to work. High that day was 65F. I went fishing at Fort Maccon. 

Fort Maccon is worth a look. The Gulf Stream is so close you can almost touch Oil freighters there.


----------



## Rugergundog

Well im in the midst of the Carmichael training plan on the verge of finishing week 3 right now; i am going to try my best to not miss a week as by the time im in NC i will be right about my peak of training and have some races scheduled back here in Michigan.

Guess it was a good idea to get a Road ID, ahahaha.


----------



## The Tedinator

Like someone else said, the Island from AB to Emerald Isle has plenty of wide shoulders, and if the wind is "normal", well; the headwind will equal any mountain climb in the western part of the state! Have a good time!


----------



## Rugergundog

But you guys mean to tell me there are no groups that get together and ride the mainland?

Any bike shops around in the event that i need a tube or a chain or just to shop?


----------



## Slip Stream

I remember there was a small shop in Morehead City off the beaten path. I ordered spares off the internet when I lived there. Did not get many flats there. To put the place in perspective, most locals had to get a PO Box for mail, we all lived in gated communities. 3 out of 4 times when you would go to retrieve your mail there would be hand written sign on the door stating that the Post Master was out delivering mail. I ordered a new sports car suspension package - about 300 pounds and $10,000 worth of stuff. When I finally could get to my PO Box, there was no notification of its arrival. I asked at the counter and they told me, "no, it has not arrived." I explained it would be big and heavy. They went and looked. 30 minutes later they found it sitting under the front counter.

Ruger, my friend, you are going to the land that time forgot. If big hair and crispy shoes conjure up an 80s image, you are going to a land where that is high style. Locals without fingers work(ed) at the wood laminate factory or on oyster boats. Shame you do not like oysters - theirs are the best. And the tuna...


----------



## racerx

*I've spent some time in the area*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=228798


You can ride anywhere, I'd suggest just heading towards Wilmington. Traffic can be rough, the roads are heavily used and not usually the best shape.


----------



## Rugergundog

Okay so next question for you guys familiar with the area, what in the world is there for a guy like me to do with my spare time? I will be there 7 days in a class from 9am to 4pm........then free. I don't mind a beer or two but don't intend to just party as i have class and am in training for my first summer of races. Also im on a pretty small budget as this is work related.


----------



## Slip Stream

Rugergundog said:


> Okay so next question for you guys familiar with the area, what in the world is there for a guy like me to do with my spare time? I will be there 7 days in a class from 9am to 4pm........then free. I don't mind a beer or two but don't intend to just party as i have class and am in training for my first summer of races. Also im on a pretty small budget as this is work related.


Somewhere in Atlantic Beach there is a beach. It is sort of like vacation when you go to the beach - you do stuff at the beach. Like, read a book. Used to take newspapers, binoculars and a cup of coffee down to the stairs that climbed over the sand dunes, read and watch for dolphins. If you can not figure out what to do on vacation, that is sad.

And, if you are adventurous, plug a stripper or three. They are ugly but willing. Things to do on vacation.

JR Cigars is out by the Interstate. JR's Monika Lewinsky size Macanudos at the beach with a case or two of Miller got me to stop smoking cigarettes. JRs has great cigars cheap. Miller in NC is a great energy drink. Cigarettes are a tax on the poor.

Did I mention the willing strippers? The cigars were more satisfying.


----------



## Rugergundog

Well, yea i figured some time on the beech...thats a given. But from what people are adding the area was lost in time and yadda yadda. Sounds like i will need to head off the island and hit the main land to find some museums and stuff.


----------



## Slip Stream

Rugergundog said:


> Well, yea i figured some time on the beech...thats a given. But from what people are adding the area was lost in time and yadda yadda. Sounds like i will need to head off the island and hit the main land to find some museums and stuff.


HA, ha, ha.....Laughing hysterically...You'll see when you get there the closest thing to a museum is Fort Macon and the pecan tree in Morehead City. If you go to see the pecan tree, take a bucket. As for things to do - if you fish, there is an abundant fish there the locals call fat alberts, AKA. False Albacores. They are little tunas in the 10-30 pound range. Many Presidents have travelled to that part of the world to catch them. Fly fished for them from the rock jetty at Fort Macon. It is the only fish I ever had on my 9 weight that ran to the end of my backing. A total of over 400 yards!!! Never had 100+ pound tarpon do that. I caught a 50 pound snook that came close, but close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. The time of year you will be there, pompano will be stacked along the beaches. A local fly fisherman/bait shop owner and I worked on a sand flea imitation that worked ok. Nothing beats a yellow pompano jig.

Flounder lay under every bridge. If you ate seafood I would tell you the flounder are delicious. Take to almost any restaurant and ask them to cook it.

With a flash light, you can catch shrimp at night on the grass flats. If you ask me, it is boring. Better to stop at the pickup truck on the side of the road and ask to buy bait. That lowers the price to $2-3 a pound.

If you want to drop some change on a charter boat, decide before hand whether you want to catch dolphin fish (mahi mahi) or 300+ bluefin tuna.

If you want spend time in a car, a very famous lighthouse is about 45 minutes east north east. There is pretty neat fish hatchery there, too. It is at the end of the world and they don't like visitors, but if you can talk your way in to it, they will let you see it.

And it is jarhead land. Look up for warplanes. A10 flights are front page news because they change the weather. Think the military slang for that plane is warthog.

If you have a year round tan, STAY OUT OF SWANSBORO! People hung in trees and burning cross stories appear on A7.

There is a really cool bar in AB, I think it was called the AB, were you can meet all kinds of interesting people. Since AB is so close to the Gulf Stream it gets lots of sailors. Sailors make upwards of $1,000 a day and you know what they say - spends like a drunken sailor. The bar was a very short walk from the Days Inn.

There is another bar near the high rise where they have bikini/wet t contests - avoid like the plague. People are always getting stabbed or shot there. Did I mention the jarheads? They do not like gang members and verse visca.


----------



## K&K_Dad

Things to do while you're here. Umm do what all the other tourists do. Drive faster than the posted speed limit, party at walmart, get drunk and cause mayhem. But seriously. There's not much to 'do here'. Fort Macon's cool if you want to do some photography. Go fishing, but remember that you have to have a license now, sit at the bar and drink. Whatever, it's a tourist town. The island ride is nice. 
When I used to do it I'd have 2 hills to travel over, the one going from beaufort/morehead and the one from morehead/atlantic beach. Don't worry about the drivers on the mainland. I've never not felt safe riding the roads and I used to ride highway 70 and 101 out of beaufort. Those are tight roads. There is a shop at AB that will sell you stuff but I don't go there. I left quickly when he quoted me a price on a stem 4x more than what I could order it for. During the summer you will see a lot of cyclists but I guess no one knows each other. There is supposed to be a group from the hospital that ride but I'm still waiting to get the invite. A couple of weeks ago I even saw a group of about 8 riding through beaufort in a hella paceline with most wearing the same kit so I dunno bout that either. If you want to ride, ride by yourself, it's not that bad. If you get to Fort Macon early enough you'll see everyone getting ready to ride, and you might be able to tag along. Emerald Isle is nice to check out and a ride over to beaufort if you want to see some sights, just know the beaufort/morehead highrise doesn't leave much space for a cyclist but 99% of drivers are more than careful when approaching you.

If I knew I could handle it I'd probably ride with you but I'm just getting back into it after a year and half off and still building up my chops.

I've probably repeated a lot but if you need more info feel free to ask.


----------



## Slip Stream

PS. Ruger, love the college spirit. I was transferred from one of the worlds largest cities to Morehead City because I like to fish, made the company boatloads of money quick, and they had an opportunity there. The only three saving graces to the area were: 1) I lived in a beautiful ocean front condo with two baths so I had lots of visitors 2)the fishing/seafood was beyond spectacular 3) the island was a decent ride. I quit the company to vacate the area and return to life in the big city.

Since then I relocated myself to another ocean front tourist destination where New Yorkers retire and there is no snow. Do not like the Red Sea Pedestrians much, but they attract great restaurants. And the fishing/seafood is almost as good as NC. The oysters, mahi mahi and tuna are not as good. Instead I have tarpon, snook and snow crab.

PPS. Wife really wants to go back to Emerald Isle for the seafood and isolation. An extended family member started visiting there after I left. Never knew I lived there, because I was transferred every 6-18 months. When I told them exactly where I lived, there was a moment of silence before "WOW!" AB is the tourist trap of the island. Emerald Isle is the Palm Beach, Hampton, Hilton Head side of the island. If you have choice of lodging, see if you can find a good place in Emerald Isle. The closer it is to the Food Lion, the better. Further West is better still.


----------



## K&K_Dad

+1 to slip stream about staying in Emerald Isle. EI is a world apart compared to AB. And there's 58 Cycles(i think) bike shop there. Nice people. A little to nice but nice none the less. If you needed a chain or a tube you most likely could get it there. AB at the time you're going to be here is crazy. Oh and I forgot. If you do ride be prepared for the snakes on the road. I had a close encounter 2 years ago with a nice black snake. Scared the crap outta me. Brother behind me just laughing. I didn't think it was funny.


----------



## The Tedinator

Go to Fort Macon. Go to the aquarium. Take a sunset boat ride out of Beaufort. Ride your bike. Think. Relax. Enjoy. Sounds like the life to me!


----------



## K&K_Dad

Tedinator, do you live in Carteret County?


----------



## tgrider

Sad to see what people think of Atlantic Beach.

Not quite as desolate as described above, but thankfully no Hilton Head either.

I have never purchased anything at the bike shop in AB, but did look there when I was looking for my first road bike last year. I remember the owner saying groups gathered some mornings for rides. I often see riders doing the ride from end to end. As stated there is a wide shoulder/bike lane. The bridge is good for hill work but once you get tot he Morehead side, the traffic goes nuts anytime after 8 am.

This is the link to the local shop. http://www.crystalcoastbicycles.com/

Would be glad to give you a boat ride if we are down that week.


----------



## The Tedinator

K&K_Dad said:


> Tedinator, do you live in Carteret County?


No. I live in Madison Co., near Asheville. I grew up in Durham though, and spent many a summer week/weekend at Bogue Inlet, Salterpath, Indian Beach, etc. There use to be a charity ride for Cystic Fibrosis that went from Ft. Macon to the end of the island and back. There was even a 100 miler that went on the mainland.

I love Emerald Isle! To me, it is just the perfect pace. From where I live now, Charleston, SC is the closest coast, so I get my beach/sea/sun/seafood fix there.


----------



## K&K_Dad

Ok.. you just seemed to know a lot about the area.. I've just been looking for people to ride with for so long.. Everyone says they know someone but that never pans out. Maybe one day.


----------



## Slip Stream

K&K_Dad said:


> Ok.. you just seemed to know a lot about the area.. I've just been looking for people to ride with for so long.. Everyone says they know someone but that never pans out. Maybe one day.


In the 4th post, I laid out the Bruce Willis pizza party story. Some folks in the know love Emerald Isle. It is the not Palm Beach destination. But, they are all short timers. Not even snow birds. Bruce Willis snow birds by current locale. And he stays here for months at a time. Not a few days or maybe a week like he did in EI. Finding quality folk in that part of the world is fleeting. That is why I fled.

Just the same, am still a lone wolf and not a pack dweller. Just like the security of having a pack nearby. And they support restaurants. On EI there was a place called the "Gourmet"....

ps. I think we lost the OP.


----------



## Rugergundog

Well heck; im gonna be there from June 6 to June 10 driving from Michigan so i may be there the 5th to the 11th.

If any of you guys are near and want to ride im down for some company; im a social person and being solo for a week might be nice for some people but will drive me insane.

And a boat ride........that would kick ass!

If it appears i could catch a fish i will bring some tackle......though i have a funny feeling my Michigan small mouth bass stuff and little perch rigs will be....ummmmm way too small. Im not much of a fish or seafood guy buy my wife and family love it. So if i can buy a weekend tag and bring some home im sure they would be happy.

This won't purely be a vacation as i will be sitting in a classroom at the hotel from 9 to 5 daily.....but that should still give me plenty of time to get in my rides and some tourist stuff. I would really love to just tour around on my bike rides just checking out the area.

Despite the horror type stores the area sounds very interesting and im really excited to go.


----------



## bike_guy

We go to Emerald Isle just about every summer, but last summer I left the bike at home. I got tired of riding up Hwy 58 and turning around and coming back, I just ran each morning while we were there. With that said you can still put in plenty of miles while you're there.

We always go to Beaufort at least one night and eat at Clawson's. It's worth the drive.


----------



## jackblack

http://downeastcyclists.com/?page_id=49


I have ridden with these guys out of Jacksonville a few times. There are some good riders on some of these rides. I will be there the week before you. I ride on the mainland more. The wind on the island gets old.


----------



## K&K_Dad

> We always go to Beaufort at least one night and eat at Clawson's. It's worth the drive.


If you think that's good you must be a tourist. Raps is soooooo much better. If you think 58's boring I don't want to show you my route in Beaufort

@jackblack - If they weren't so far away I'd look at riding with them but I can't justify the 1 hr trip there to ride. I agree about the wind. My first metric took forever because of that wind. 90 minutes Beaufort to EI and 2 1/2 hours back because the headwind was so strong.


----------



## bike_guy

K&K_Dad said:


> If you think that's good you must be a tourist. Raps is soooooo much better. If you think 58's boring I don't want to show you my route in Beaufort


Like I said we're there for a week each summer so I'm most definitely a tourist. Just giving the guy a recommendation, I've never tried Raps. Not a big fan of 58, I live in the mountains so flat, out and back routes aren't my thing.


----------



## K&K_Dad

I'm just messing with ya. Raps is actually quite good. Me and the wife prefer it over Clawson's. The tuna is great when they have it but the price is getting outrageous.

Unfortunately around here it's either a straight line ride 58/24/70/101 or back routes through neighborhoods. My 'route' is so boring that I actually look forward to building my miles back up so I can ride over to AB or Pine Knoll Shores. 

I remember when I was looking at doing school at Western Carolina. Riding through the mountains I just daydreamed about what it would be like to ride there. Flat out and back is a real mood killer but it's all I got. My first time on a mountain, a hill for that matter, would probably kill me.


----------



## Rugergundog

Alright guys; the trip is booked and im ready to pull out in the Super early AM saturday hours. I hope to get there with plenty of time to check stuff out and stroll around some on the Cannondale.

Indeedy if its bad conditions on the island i will venture inland and find some roads. I live in MI our roads are like European cobble here so i can handle about anything, ahahah.


----------



## K&K_Dad

Have fun when you get here. Lucky for you the big fishing tourney is the next week so at least you'll miss that mass chaos.

I think they opened up the flood gates on the tourists. The last 2 weekends have been just pure hell with the amount of people here. And you can always tell when it's tourist season around here too. 3 911 calls in one day for people with hooks caught in hands or feet. Just crazy. Lucky me I haven't had to go to one yet.


----------



## vets1173

Be sure to try the Shrimpburger at Big Oak BBQ....I love them! Also, some shops, Blackbeard museum in Beaufort.


----------



## gopherball09

atlantic beach is a great area to ride


----------



## tgrider

K&K_Dad said:


> And you can always tell when it's tourist season around here too. 3 911 calls in one day for people with hooks caught in hands or feet. Just crazy. Lucky me I haven't had to go to one yet.


Dr. Anderson at Beach Care has a cork board on the wall full of hooks he has pulled over the years. Knock on wood I haven't had one in many years. Last one I had my grandfather refused to take me in as I had been there the day before for stitches in my foot. He cut the eye and pushed the hook through. My hero.


----------



## K&K_Dad

@tgrider - do you live in Carteret Co? I was out riding from Ft Macon to PKS last week. Nice but the wind was killer.


----------



## tgrider

Goldsboro, just a tourist as much as possible, in-laws have a house at AB. Wind has been tough here too.


----------

